# 1992 Maxima High Beam Problem



## jasalvo (May 31, 2004)

The passenger side high beam on my son-in-law's Maxima will not operate. We have replaced the lamp, checked the fuses and the wiring to the lamp for intermittent operation. Has anyone else experienced a similar situation?


----------



## jonnyk9 (Jun 10, 2004)

jasalvo said:


> The passenger side high beam on my son-in-law's Maxima will not operate. We have replaced the lamp, checked the fuses and the wiring to the lamp for intermittent operation. Has anyone else experienced a similar situation?



i just picked up a 93 max with this problem. i am getting it fixed. it is the daytime running light unit. it costs $202 at a nissan dealer (in canada). i'm not sure what it costs elsewhere.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

jasalvo said:


> The passenger side high beam on my son-in-law's Maxima will not operate. We have replaced the lamp, checked the fuses and the wiring to the lamp for intermittent operation. Has anyone else experienced a similar situation?


have you checked to see if its getting power? sometimes the part just dies. if its broken its a ez fix. you just off it off and get a new one and splice the wire together and tape and your done.


----------

